

Mark Cuban Broke, Cheap or Desperately Seeking Attention? - DonWh
http://ad-nonsense.net/mark-cuban-broke-cheap-or-desperately-seeking-attention/

======
poppysan
I don't think he's broke. Trump isn't broke and does the same. It can be a
vanity thing, but books can really increase speaking demand, and helps boost
the whole expert look. Also these are really just a collection of his blog
posts, so it's also a way to further monetize his blog.

